# YANMAR 2610. PLEASE HELP!



## rdadams3717 (11 mo ago)

I have a Yanmar 2610, 2wd. The steel/aluminum fuel line to piston 1 has a hole and I cannot patch it due the high diesel pressure. I cannot find one through vendors, ebay, etc. I am getting desperate.

1, Can someone inform me what Yanmar tractors can interchange parts with the Yanmar 2610?
2. Does anyone have lines I can buy?
3. Anyone have any suggestions for alternatives?

Thanks, Robbie Adams
[email protected]


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually, you can make your own but it's involved. You need a length of steel or alloy (Ni-Cop) brake line. a bending tool that forms bends without kinking as well as a flaring tool to produce the sealing flare on the ends of the line. You can use the old nuts over.

Other than that, I cannot help you Maybe Bmaverick can.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I would encourage you to buy a new line if possible. I think the length and diameter of the line have to be same as your original.


----------



## rdadams3717 (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Actually, you can make your own but it's involved. You need a length of steel or alloy (Ni-Cop) brake line. a bending tool that forms bends without kinking as well as a flaring tool to produce the sealing flare on the ends of the line. You can use the old nuts over.
> 
> Other than that, I cannot help you Maybe Bmaverick can.


Thank you, I may have to consider that at some point.


----------



## rdadams3717 (11 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> I would encourage you to buy a new line if possible. I think the length and diameter of the line have to be same as your original.


I will gladly purchase a new one if I knew where to look? Maybe Yanmar? I tried Yanmar USA and they were of no help


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> I would encourage you to buy a new line if possible. I think the length and diameter of the line have to be same as your original.


I would as well but there are alternatives if you cannot find a replacement. I would measure the ID of the existing line and as closely match it as well as length if you have to make up your own. ID is simple. You measure the OD of the existing line, measure the wall thickness and multiply that by 2 and subtract the value from the measured ID and that is the passage diameter. Ni-Cop as well as steel lines come in at least 4 standard diameters, one will be very close.

Of course you'll need precision measuring tools, a ruler won't work.

I might as you are at. If you are close to me, we can do it in my shop, I have all the necessary tools here. None of them are cheap either.


----------



## rdadams3717 (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I would as well but there are alternatives if you cannot find a replacement. I would measure the ID of the existing line and as closely match it as well as length if you have to make up your own. ID is simple. You measure the OD of the existing line, measure the wall thickness and multiply that by 2 and subtract the value from the measured ID and that is the passage diameter. Ni-Cop as well as steel lines come in at least 4 standard diameters, one will be very close.
> 
> Of course you'll need precision measuring tools, a ruler won't work.
> 
> I might as you are at. If you are close to me, we can do it in my shop, I have all the necessary tools here. None of them are cheap either.


This is excellent information., thank you so much. I live in NC. If I lived close to you I would head your way and pay you your worth.
Robbie Adams


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Won't work. I'm in Michigan.'


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

rdadams3717 said:


> I have a Yanmar 2610, 2wd. The steel/aluminum fuel line to piston 1 has a hole and I cannot patch it due the high diesel pressure. I cannot find one through vendors, ebay, etc. I am getting desperate.
> 
> 1, Can someone inform me what Yanmar tractors can interchange parts with the Yanmar 2610?
> 2. Does anyone have lines I can buy?
> ...


On the Yanmar Tractors Owners Group, we have all the manuals and the cross references of your machine to the John Deere parts.  Link is in my signature below.

As for the fuel line, Hoye Tractor, Fredricks, Schaffers, and others offer it. Look at John Deere JD850. Same engine. 

Most John Deere dealers no longer support nor can get parts, thus the Yanmar parts network is helping many John Deere owners. Our list is extensive on the site. 

Additionally, you and I own the same model.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

this is off an 850. #1 cylinder. Wanting to make sure you know #1 cylinder is the one next to the fire wall. Injector Line #1 - CH10165 - Used | Wengers®

This is #3 or front cylinder. Injector Line #3 - CH10167 - Used | Wengers®


----------

